# 15% Off B&Q Voucher.



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/store...=MjA=&ecamp=aff-teq-005&ecamp=aff-p9-awin-001

:thumb:

Craig


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

yes and checkout the Ryobi drill + screwdrive offer at £42.50!!! cant even buy a replacement battery for the that!!!


----------

